# Pundamilla nyererei? dad - mom - & baby pics



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

Seller (via internet) didnt know what they were called, I had hoped for Kyoga Flamebacks, but these obviously arent. Would you say pundamilla nyererei? I paid $15 for 12 babies

Babies: (sorry about the reflection!! I need a hood & light!)









Dad:









Mom: (between the firemouths)


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

beachtan said:


> Seller (via internet) didnt know what they were called. Would you say pundamilla nyererei?


No, not nyererei.

It's often tough to find pure bred Victorians. If you buy Victorians from some one you don't know that doesn't know what he is selling, the chances of buying a crossbreed goes way up.

Kevin


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

can you tell me why not? because when I look at the profile, it looks like it to me...

could it be a variant? what am I supposed to call them, and are they worthless?

Wait,,, what about a Rock Krib? I hope I didnt get junk fish.


----------



## CHK (Jan 12, 2007)

The male does look like my male rock krib. However, my female rock kribs are yellow, as shown. I got mine from a rather reputable dealer so hopefully mine are a correct reference.


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

yeah. Youre right; it's close but I looked up the rock krib and my female looks wrong. Actually I purchased the fry , not the parents - just took pics of them for ID. My fry look just like a pic of someone's labeled as Pseudotropheus latifasciata fry under "Your tanks" and "Fry Preschool" .

The 4 black bars is throwing me off with matching to any other.


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

Just looked up Hap. "Dayglow". I think this is it!! Can anyone tell me ?


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

anyone?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I believe that they are hybrids. Pretty fish though.


----------

